# 'ReelEscape trip conclusion 7/25



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*'ReelEscape' trip conclusion 7/25*

After we had our fill of 'crowd pleasers', we pointed the boat for Hatteras Inlet and trolled over some prime looking rips and changes along the way that produced no more nibbles. Reluctantly we retrieved the spread and made the 33 mile run in over a smooth sea and with little effort at the inlet itself. Arrived at the rental house slip where we shared laughs, beers, and enjoyed the brotherhood of fishing. It had been a truly amazing time, and I can't thank Rob enough for his hospitality and generosity. THANKS!!! And to the crew; PRETTY WORK fellas!! I'll fish with ya'll anytime.... Thanks for reading folks and Fish On

Laughing so hard, the devil gets scared
Zigh
><((((*>


----------

